# Barrel Conversion for Px4 Strom



## STLNC3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if i can drop a factory 9mm px4 full size barrel into my full size px4 storm .40 cal gun????

I have a Smith and Wesson M&P40c - it s a .40 and i can drop their stock 9mm barrel in and use 9mm magazines and it work perfectly - basically giving me the option of .40 or 9mm with a quick barrel change...

Just hoping someone know if i can do that with the Px4 - - any info would be great. Thanks!


----------

